# πίκμανση = creasing



## dharvatis (May 31, 2011)

Φίλος που ασχολείται με εκτυπώσεις ισχυρίζεται ότι στον κλάδο του ακούγεται πολύ ο όρος _πίκμανση_ ή _πίκμαση_ (=το χάραγμα χαρτιών και χαρτονιών στα σημεία όπου πρέπει να τσακίζουν), και επειδή του αρέσει να μιλάει σωστά ήθελε να μάθει αν πρέπει να το γράφει με ή χωρίς το νι, με γιώτα ή ύψιλον, και εν τέλει από πού ετυμολογείται. Αφού το έψαξε λοιπόν για πολλά χρόνια, βρήκε μια πιθανή ερμηνεία: τα μηχανήματα που έκαναν τη δουλειά αυτή παλιά ονομάζονταν, μεταξύ άλλων, _pick machines_! Υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση; Έχει ακούσει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο;


----------



## Irini (May 31, 2011)

Ιδέαν δεν έχω από αργκό του κλάδου και σ' ευχαριστώ που μου έδωσες λόγο να ανακαλύψω μερικές απίστευτες εκφράσεις (εδώ). Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι από τα γκουγκλίσματα το "πίκμανση" φαίνεται να είναι ο σωστός όρος. Τώρα από πού μπορεί να προέρχεται, έλα ντε!


----------



## sarant (May 31, 2011)

Λέξη που να αρχίζει από πικμ- δεν υπάρχει πάντως στα αρχαία και βυζαντινά ελληνικά. Οπότε η εκδοχή του pick machines δεν είναι απορριπτέα. Αν ισχύει, το πίκμανση θα είναι υπερδιόρθωση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2011)

Η υποψία για υπερδιόρθωση ενισχύεται ενδεχομένως από τα ευρήματα με -ύ-: πύκμανση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2011)

Πιο πιθανό, βέβαια, να προέρχεται (όπως τόση άλλη ορολογία γραφικών τεχνών) από το γερμανικό: Bieg(e)maschine = bending machine.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2011)

Εγώ το ξέρω σαν *πίκμανση*, αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ ανακαλύψει προέλευση, αν και είχα απορρίψει τη σχέση με την ελληνική, όποια ορθογραφική εκδοχή κι αν πάρουμε (_πίκμανση, πίκμαση, πύκμανση, πύκμαση_). Στα αγγλικά είναι *creasing*, οι μηχανές είναι *creasers* και *creasing machines*, η αντίστοιχη γερμανική λέξη είναι *Rillung*. Δεν ξέρω και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάτι σε _pick, peak, pikman_ κ.τ.ό. σε ονομασία μηχανής ή σε μάρκα. Οπότε μάλλον μαντικά θα χρειαστούμε για τα πικμαντικά.

Από παλιά βοηθήματα στη βάση IATE έχουμε από τρεις διαφορετικές πηγές την *πίκμανση* (και καμιά άλλη εκδοχή):

*creasing*
Definition Τσάκισμα σε χαρτόνι για να διπλώνεται πιο εύκολα. 
Term *πίκμανση* 
Reliability 2 (Minimum reliability) 
Term Ref. κ. Χρυσανθόπουλος, Εθνικό Νομισματοκοπείο Αθηνών 
Language Usage λέξη που δεν απαντά σε συνήθη λεξικά 
Date 24/11/1992 

*creasing and gluing machine*
Term *μηχανή πίκμανσης και συγκόλλησης *
Reliability 3 (Reliable) 
Term Ref. Ν. Καρακασίδης, Χημικός Μηχανικός Ε.Μ.Π. 
Term Note χάραξης και συγκόλλησης 

*πίκμανση*
Definition διαμόρφωση των σημείων στα οποία πρόκειται να διπλωθεί το χαρτί. Γίνεται ταυτόχρονα με το κόψιμο των κουτιών και για το σκοπό αυτό παρεμβάλλονται στα καλούπια κοπής, ειδικές λάμες χωρίς κόψη (λάμες πίκμανσης) 
Definition Ref. Α.Στασινόπουλου, Συσκευασία, εκδ. ΟΠΕ, Αθήνα 1991, σελ. 135​


----------



## dharvatis (May 31, 2011)

Irini said:


> Ιδέαν δεν έχω από αργκό του κλάδου και σ' ευχαριστώ που μου έδωσες λόγο να ανακαλύψω μερικές απίστευτες εκφράσεις (εδώ).



Καταπληκτικό link! Όλα τα επαγγέλματα έχουν την αργκό τους, αλλά αυτό δεν το φανταζόμουν 



drsiebenmal said:


> Πιο πιθανό, βέβαια, να προέρχεται (όπως τόση άλλη ορολογία γραφικών τεχνών) από το γερμανικό: Bieg(e)maschine = bending machine.


 
Όντως πιο κοινό το Biegemaschine, αλλά απ' ό,τι βλέπω είναι περισσότερο για πλαστικά και μέταλλα. Το μυστήριο λοιπόν παραμένει (μου φαίνεται απίστευτο το ότι αυτή η λέξη μοιάζει να γεννήθηκε από το μηδέν, σαν το Σύμπαν ένα πράγμα...).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 1, 2011)

Ναι, Biegemaschinen είναι μηχανές επεξεργασίας (κάμψης) μετάλλου, ξύλου, πλαστικών. Και πάλι, όμως· νομίζω ότι ανακαλύψαμε μία ακόμη λέξη που ήρθε στα ελληνικά από παραφθορά γερμανικού τεχνικού όρου.

Στο γερμανικό εγκυκλοπαιδικό λεξικό *Meyers Großes Konversations-Lexikon* του 1905, στο λήμμα Kartonnagen εξηγεί πώς κατασκευάζονται κουτιά από σκληρό χαρτόνι (τα πρώτα κουτιά ήταν, βέβαια, ξύλινα ή μεταλλικά).

Η βασική τεχνική ήταν να κόβονται οι πλευρές των κουτιών (εικ. 2 στο λήμμα) και να συνδέονται στις γωνίες τους με συνδετήρες (εικ. 4).

Όμως...

[...] baut die Sächsische Kartonnagenmaschinenfabrik in Dresden jetzt Biegemaschinen, die umgekehrt an den Biegestellen die Pappe stauchen oder wulsten und dadurch widerstandsfähiger machen.​
Δηλαδή:

[...]τα "Εργοστάσια Μηχανών «Χαρτονοσυσκευασίας» (δηλ. Κυτιοποιίας)" στη Δρέσδη κατασκευάζουν τώρα (θυμηθείτε, είναι αρχές του 20ου αιώνα) _Biegemaschinen_ που, αντίθετα, (ενν. αντί να κόβουν) συμπιέζουν ή εξογκώνουν στα σημεία κάμψης το χαρτόνι και το κάνουν πιο ανθεκτικό.​
Στο λήμμα απεικονίζεται φυσικά και αυτή η συγκεκριμένη Biegemaschine:







Επομένως, άσχετο πώς ονομάζονται _σήμερα_ στα γερμανικά αυτές οι, εξειδικευμένες πια, μηχανές, η πρώτη μηχανή που έκανε αυτή τη δουλειά ονομαζόταν όπως και οι μεγαλύτερες αδελφές της, από τις οποίες καταγόταν.

Αλλά και στο *Lueger: Lexikon der gesamten Technik* (Λεξικό όλης της τεχνολογίας) του 1904, στο λήμμα Kartonnagen, περιγράφει --αλλά για την προετοιμασία κοπής των χαρτονιών: 

[...]Hierauf versieht man sie auf der Biegemaschine mit zwei parallelen Längsbiegungen[...] [...]Για τον σκοπό αυτό εφαρμόζονται στην Biegemaschine δύο παράλληλες διαμήκεις καμπυλώσεις...​
Αν συνυπολογίσουμε τώρα ότι:

α) Η Σαξονία ήταν παραδοσιακά χώρος δράσης της ελληνικής τυπογραφίας (Λειψία) και του ελληνικού εμπορίου (Δρέσδη)
β) Ότι τα γερμανικά b και g ακούγονται σε πολλές διαλέκτους ως p και k
γ) Ότι πολλά τυπογραφικά μηχανήματα στην Ελλάδα ερχόντουσαν από τη Γερμανία (π.χ. Χαϊδελβέργη)
δ) Ότι η ένταξη στην «επίσημη» ορολογία και η εμφάνιση παραγώγων (πικμαντικό μηχάνημα) και υπερδιορθώσεων (πίκμαση, πίκμανση, πύκμανση) απαιτούν κάποιο εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα, άρα είναι λογικό να αναζητήσουμε πώς λεγόντουσαν παλιά αυτά τα μηχανήματα και όχι σήμερα

νομίζω ότι είναι εύλογη η υπόθεση ότι η λέξη πίκμαση προήλθε από τις πρώτες  Biegemaschine που ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα:

--Φέραμε στο εργοστάσιο τα καινούργια μηχανήματα για χαρτονένια κουτιά...
--Ναι; Και πώς δουλεύουν;
--Κόβουμε το χαρτόνι και μετά το πηγαίνουμε σε αυτή την καινούργια, την Biegemaschine που τα λυγίζει.
....
--Μάστορα, και μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις τα χαρτόνια στην πίκμασιν...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 1, 2011)

Συγχαρητήρια, Δόκτωρ, για την εμπεριστατωμένη έρευνα! :)

Στη συνέχεια η ανάπτυξη του_ /n/_ είναι εύκολο να εξηγηθεί και με αναλογία προς άλλες διεργασίες σε -_μανση_: _σήμανση_, _κύμανση_, _θέρμανση_ κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2011)

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα. Κι εγώ ο κακομοίρης, μέχρι και _pig machine_ καθόμουν και κοίταζα! Αλλά σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις πρέπει ν' αρχίζεις με τα γερμανικά. Πιστεύω ότι την τσάκισες την περίπτωση. Μπορείς να προσθέσεις κι ένα δίπλωμα στα ντοκτορά! Κι εγώ να σβήσω μια απορία που με στοίχειωνε.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 1, 2011)

Πράγματι αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια - υπόδειγμα τεκμηρίωσης! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξαναγίνει, πάντως θα είναι πολύ σπάνιο: τεκμηριωμένη ετυμολόγηση σπάνιου, εξειδικευμένου όρου, χαμένου στα βάθη της βιομηχανικής ιστορίας, μέσα σε 12 ώρες.
Δόχτορα, σκίζεις, τα τσάκισες τα ρεκόρ! :up:  Biegemaschine hat ihren Meister gefunden.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2012)

Σε νήμα που αναρτήθηκε χτες σε άλλο φόρουμ, ο συντάκτης δείχνει να παραμένει στην άποψη για την προέλευση του όρου από κάποια pick machine. Γράφει χαρακτηριστικά: _Κατά το 1830 λοιπόν, που η τυπογραφία έρχεται στην Ελλάδα, έρχονται και οι πρώτες μηχανές για τη δουλειά που έως σήμερα λέμε πίκμαση. Μεγάλες και απίστευτα βαριές μηχανές τυπογραφίας απαντάμε ακόμα και σήμερα σε διάφορα εργαστήρια. Η μηχανή που αρχικά έκανε τη δουλειά αυτή ήταν η ...«pick machine». Ονομασία σε ταμπελάκια χοντρά, μεταλλικά, embossed κλπ όπως συνηθίζεται σε τέτοιου τύπου και εποχής μηχανήματα. Πικ μασίν λοιπόν... εξ ου και το (πλεον) ορθότερο «πίκμαση». Η πληροφορία έφτασε σε μένα μέσω παλιού, καλού και διαβασμένου εμπόρου χαρτιού._

Μπορεί και να έχει δίκιο. Όπως βλέπει όμως όποιος διαβάζει προσεχτικά, στο κείμενο αυτό υπάρχει σύγχυση ανάμεσα σε τυπογραφικές μηχανές και μηχανές πίκμασης. Επίσης, όποιος επιμένει στην αγγλική προέλευση, θα πρέπει να παρουσιάσει έστω και μία περίπτωση μιας τέτοιας pick machine που να κάνει δουλειά πίκμασης. Μέχρι τότε, η πρότασή μου για την ετυμολόγηση από τη γερμανική λέξη Biegemaschine, όπως ανέπτυξα πιο πάνω, παραμένει η μόνη τεκμηριωμένη, η μόνη που δείχνει μια τέτοια μηχανή με τη συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία.

Α, και για να είμαι δίκαιος. Στο τέλος του νήματός του, ο συντάκτης αναφέρει έτσι, αν πασάν (να κρατάμε και μια πισινή):

_Υπάρχει και το γερμανικό Biegemaschine (bending machine) και Schwenkbiegemaschine._

Δηλαδή;


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 5, 2012)

Την είδα κι εγώ την ανάρτηση που αναφέρεις, και είχα τις ίδιες απορίες: (1) Γιατί μιλάμε για μηχανές τυπογραφίας, αφού η πίκμαση αφορά στη χαρτοποιία; (2) Πόσο πιθανό είναι να έχει έρθει τέτοια μηχανή από την Αγγλία, αφού την εποχή εκείνη η Ελλάδα προμηθευόταν μηχανήματα κυρίως από τη Γαλλία και τη Γερμανία, και γιατί δεν βρίσκουμε πουθενά μια αναφορά ή μια φωτογραφία ενός τέτοιου μηχανήματος; (3) Τελικά ποια ετυμολογία προτείνει το φόρουμ, το _pick machine_ ή το _Biegemaschine_;


----------

